# Looking for Able's with kimono



## FaerieRose (May 28, 2020)

Exactly what it says on the tin. Looking to visit islands where the Able Sisters are selling kimono (or yukata) in their shop.


----------



## mistakenolive (May 28, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Exactly what it says on the tin. Looking to visit islands where the Able Sisters are selling kimono (or yukata) in their shop.


I've got Old commoners kimono in my shop now, and yesterday I bought all the colors of Simple visiting kimono that you could catalog if you like.


----------



## FaerieRose (May 28, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> I've got Old commoners kimono in my shop now, and yesterday I bought all the colors of Simple visiting kimono that you could catalog if you like.


I'd love to. Could you send me a dodo code?


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 28, 2020)

I have a red ancient sashed robe and a black/yellow butterfly visiting kimono in my inventory. Ables doesn’t have any today to buy though


----------



## FaerieRose (May 28, 2020)

Lildunkaroo26 said:


> I have a red ancient sashed robe and a black/yellow butterfly visiting kimono in my inventory. Ables doesn’t have any today to buy though


Could I catalog them?


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 28, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Could I catalog them?


Absolutely! I’ll send you the Dodo code


----------



## pocky (May 28, 2020)

i have many kimonos that i can let you catalog for free, took some screenshots of my storage so you can decide which you want



Spoiler


----------



## mistakenolive (May 28, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> I'd love to. Could you send me a dodo code?


Sure, just a minute. I'm setting out the simple visiting kimono, old commoners kimono (since there's only like four anyway) and all the bun wigs too, since I'm setting stuff out.


----------



## FaerieRose (May 28, 2020)

pocky said:


> i have many kimonos that i can let you catalog for free, took some screenshots of my storage so you can decide which you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you have almost everything. Gonna visit the folks who responded first first, but I'll _definitely_ be by.


----------

